# Temporary Layout Track Support



## Thud_11 (Dec 18, 2013)

I've decided that I'd like to do a temporary layout in my backyard (I'm in the service; a permanent layout isn't an option until retirement), however putting track down directly on the grass, which is growing on a slightly uneven backyard, results in derailments and just doesn't look very good. I was thinking the solution would be to make some small block standoffs that could be painted a discrete green, staked in the ground such that they're level, and the track could be placed on top of it. Does anyone have any other ideas or suggestions? More importantly, does someone make (or would be willing to make) something like this, or can I re-purpose something from the local home and garden center to work like this? As you may have guessed, time is my most limited resource and the idea of sitting down with a chop saw and making a million of these stand-offs sounds like a major time suck. All the best guys. - Thud


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

> can I re-purpose something from the local home and garden center to work like this?


There are concrete blocks at your local home center that are designed for a 4x4 upright. They sit on the ground (suggest you level it and put some gravel under them?) They make a good base for a temporary layout.


----------



## Thud_11 (Dec 18, 2013)

That looks like it might be a little too substantial to be practical. I want as little impact on the lawn as I can get away with. I found this picture which looks somewhat like what I was thinking of doing--except I would make my blocks a little smaller, and paint them a light green to make them less noticeable. What he may not have done, which I think would resolve any leveling issues, would be to have spikes in the bottom of them, so each one could be tapped into the ground until they are level. I'm trying to find a way to avoid doing all that custom work though if I can. Might just have to hire a carpenter.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Thud, how long do you think it will need to last?
You mention the yard is uneven; how high might your highest block be, above ground level, to keep things level?


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Will you have support between your risers?
If you want a circle or oval, I'd suggest doing a ladder type support and just don't back fill. Pound some 1"pvc pipe into the ground every 14 - 18". Get some vinyl trim boards and screw them to the sides of the pipe and trim for level. Use some zip ties to secure your track.
The complete oval/circle will add rigidity .... 
Depends on how high you want it too.
John


----------



## Thud_11 (Dec 18, 2013)

Cliff, I'd like them to be able to stand up to a few months of use outside, so obviously something treated. As far as height, my backyard is relatively flat, just with the occasional depressions and rises. These blocks would only have to be a few inches high to lift the track up out of the grass, and they could all be the same dimensions if they had stakes in them--the idea being you could tap each one in at varying depths to equal a level string of supports for the track to be placed over. The highest I could see the top of one being from ground level is 5 inches.

Wrecker, as far as support in between, I think I'm just going to determine what the max distance is between supports I can go without any sagging or bowing--track joints will be over each support, the smallest track sections I have are 24inches, which is about the max I think I could go between supports. Again, I want as little impact on the lawn as possible, with this setup, I envision the only small 1/4in stake sized holes remaining once everything is pulled up. Thoughts?


----------



## gra2472 (Mar 1, 2009)

Thank you for your service. How about some cheap folding tables and 1/8 or 1/4 plywood? Get yourself some cheap gravel for ballast, a few potted plants and trees and you have a layout. Minimal footprint, expandable, and easy to take down when your orders change.


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Thud - you've mentioned minimal impact to lawn, temporary, expandable, easy to take down. Here is the solution I accepted when I wanted to be able to do all the things you've mentioned to support my live steamers on a temporary lawn display. I invested in the Isabel Central Enterprises fiberglass track roadbed. Yes, it will leave a burn-in on the grass, but then anything you put down will over time. But reseeding with patch cleanup would be easy when its time to relocate. You might think that the cost of the roadbed is expensive at first, but when you compare it to placing temporary footings and ladder support roadbed, you're going to come out to about the same price per foot. Here is a pic of a setup I did at a one weekend display with our garden railway club. 








Link in case pic doesn't display: https://www.flickr.com/photos/scotty_macd/16271095007/

Scott

P.S. Normal disclaimer, not financially involved with the company etc. , just a satisfied customer.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

My thoughts? I don't like unsupported track. 
I gave you the smallest foot print, but there is some work needed.
I'll let others try.
John (TW)


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

Thud
My track is supported in pretty much the way TW posted but I use 1 1/2 inch PVC and 1x6 Trex ripped in half since my layout is "permanent". Nice sturdy support, requires a saw to cut PVC, a 2 pound hammer to pound in the pipes, a level and a screwdriver. Also easy to pull out pipes and fill holes when you PCS


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Thud,

OK, you're looking at a layout lasting just a few months, not a few years. 

As for grass burn, an elevated roadbed on posts or pipes (like TW & FK suggest) would have almost no impact on the lawn. When you pull the posts up, there's this small hole to fill, but even if you didn't, it would probably be hard to see. 

Since you're looking at short term, I'd consider EMT conduit, maybe 1". Chop it into, say, 12-24 in lengths, and pound it in. 

For the roadbed, if you do a ladder that lasts just a few months (or, say, 2 years max), you probably want something disposable... But, you have options. 

Here's one. You can run 1x or 2x boards, or plywood cut as roadbed, drilling holes for the uprights; put a band clamp beneath the board, chop the upright flush. Better, clamp a cross-piece of 1x2 beneath the roadbed board, screw the two together, and u-bolt the cross piece to the upright. 

They'll sag, depending on material. But, you can add 1x2 stiffeners between posts if your stay is longer. For that matter, if sag becomes an issue, you can drill a hole and plant another upright. 

Back to the ladder. What sort of flexible board-like material can you get? 

Cliff


----------

